# Prayers Needed



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

My wife has been in the hospital since a week ago Monday. She probably is coming home tomorrow, but is taking multiple (like 6 or 7) psychiatric medications. I'm struggling with our HMO, and in getting a second opinion from an MD. My boys (8 and 10) are ok--better than 2 years ago, when we had to farm them out to relatives for 4 months--but her illness affects them. Please keep Ann in your prayers.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Lord, please help Ann. Please help and protect all of word-doctor's family, amen.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father God,

Please be with Ann and her whole family. Flood her mind with your peace that goes beyond our ability to understand. Help her keep her eyes, mind and heart on Jesus, the Healer. Help her doctors get her meds right, and convince the HMO of the need for the appropriate medications.

The brain is an organ, just like our heart and our lungs. It can ail just like any other part of our body. Help Ann to receive the proper treatment for her ailment, and I pray she'll be completely restored to health very quickly for the sake of her family.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Done


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

The family will be in our prayers during this hard time and ask God to place his hands on them and help them through this.........God works in his own ways and will take care of them....just remember to be strong for the wife and kids....


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

*Prayer*

God Bless


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Extra prayers coming!!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent, and will continue to send.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Father, we come to you because we believe, we trust and we count on you. We praise you for all you do and for our salvation. We ask you to touch Ann, to fix it, or cause it to be so, because you are our hope. give word doctor what he needs spiritually and emotionally to deal with this problem, and we ask the same for their children. Thank you for hearing and answering our prayers. In Jesus name, Amen


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Prayer sent


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

*IT WORKS! Update*

I don't ask for or use prayer as a last resort--I believe in it. Ann has been home for a couple of weeks (she was in for a total of 10 days) and is doing well... making pesto right now, in fact. All of it, even the insurance, is ok.

One of the reasons I can deal with trouble is because I believe that God acts through others. I am far less hesitant to ask folks for help than I was a few years ago; I may wait for a long time for manna to drop out of the sky, but one of my sitters' moms cooked an awesome dinner just to be helpful. Our cousin took in everyone for three days so I could go interview for a job the week before last.

I don't ever want to be standing at the gates with God telling me: "Look, dummy, I SENT the helicopters and the boat--what were you waiting for?"

Thanks again.

Drew


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayer works, have faith and thanks for the positive update.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Drew,

Thank you so much for the update! I'm so glad Ann is doing better!

Father in Heaven,

Thank you for hearing and answering our prayers on Ann's behalf. Please continue to bless her health and nourish her spirit. Let your love flow to all the family, and let them know your presence is with them.

In the blessed name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------

